

Ask HN: Which subdomains do you deny/block for your SaaS applications? - sandeepshetty

I'm working on a blacklist here:
https://github.com/sandeepshetty/subdomain-blacklist/blob/master/subdomain-blacklist.txt<p>What does your list look like?
======
dangrossman
A much smaller subset of yours.

Coincidentally, I was using your Shopify API client just yesterday. Thanks for
that.

~~~
sandeepshetty
Looks like you're a solopreneur like me. Would love to connect and exchange
notes.

~~~
ddorian43
I doubt he runs w3counter alone?

~~~
dangrossman
No, sandeepshetty is right.

